# Cruising Chesapeake Bay



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

Ok big question. I am charting a boat next month to sail one of the top ten places in the world the  Chesapeake Bay out of Annapolis for 4 days. Now the question is where do I go to anchor, swim, sight-see(maybe), islands to visit and anything else someone might suggest. 
Melissa
S/V Freedom


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

Solomons Island (maritime museum there), St. Michaels (another maritime museum there), Oxford, Rhode River, Galesville, Chester River (lots of creeks and rivers to explore off the Chester), Wye River, Rock Hall. Lots of choices from the busy to the more laid back.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Up the Patuxent to Baltimore Inner Harbor...national aquarium...little Italy...USS Constitution...Baltimore Orioles stadium...lots more all within walking distance. 
Not as laid back as Mitch's spots...but a nice place to spice up the trip a little.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

camaraderie said:


> Up the Patuxent to Baltimore Inner Harbor...national aquarium...little Italy...USS Constitution...Baltimore Orioles stadium...lots more all within walking distance.
> Not as laid back as Mitch's spots...but a nice place to spice up the trip a little.


Where you been? I thought you would be the first to answer this post!


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

*That's Patapsco*



camaraderie said:


> Up the Patuxent to Baltimore Inner Harbor...national aquarium...little Italy...USS Constitution...Baltimore Orioles stadium...lots more all within walking distance.
> Not as laid back as Mitch's spots...but a nice place to spice up the trip a little.


Cam -- One correction. It's the Patapsco River that goes to Baltimore of course. I didn't mention coming north to my home waters because, well, I sail it all the time and I gathered Melrna was looking for more of a Chesapeake flavor in the cruise.


----------



## SailinJay (Dec 6, 2002)

SailorMitch and Cam have it covered, but if you only have four days, I'd rule out Solomons. That's a good 8-9 hour run from Annapolis (have done the round trip from Back Creek in Annapolis to Back Creek in Solomons three times---fastest time for me was returning in September 2004 in remnants of Hurricane Ivan--a crisp 6.75 hours). Rock Hall, St. Michaels, Baltimore Inner Harbor, and Oxford are the four closest locations (roughly in order of closest to farthest).


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Melissa,

Your charter company can probably suggest a good itinerary for you. It partly depends on: (1) how much waterline you have; (2) what you want to see/do/experience. If you are interested in locations where this is a lot of human activity/nightlife, then sticking to the western shore (Baltimore/Annapolis) will suffice. I agree with the earlier post that Solomons Island is a bit of a stretch for a 4 day trip (unless you have a lot of waterline and a fair breeze).

But if you are more interested in the bucolic settings of the Chesapeake Bay, then head to the Eastern Shore. Two possible itineraries: (1) Annapolis - Wye River (via Eastern Bay) - St. Michael's - Tilghman Creek - Annapolis (Via Eastern Bay); (2) Annapolis - Dunn Cove (on Harris Creek, via Knapps Narrows) - Oxford - La Trappe Creek - Annapolis (via Knapps Narrows). Either of these will give you a good mix of quiet coves and interesting towns with provisioning/restaurants.

As for swimming, July will be a bit iffy. The water will be plenty warm, sure, but the jelly fish (what locals call "nettles") could be thick by then. They are not lethal, and many of us risk their tentacles for a swim, but they can be VERY uncomfortable if you have a brush with them (make sure you have vinegar aboard to neutralize the venom). On the two itineraries I suggested above, good swimming can be had in Wye River, Tilghman Creek, Dunn Cove, and La Trappe Creek. Have fun!

P.S. Thunderstorms can be a real menace this time of year. Keep a weather eye (most approach from the west during mid-late-afternoon) and be prepared to drop sails if one approaches. You can usually see them coming a long way off, so don't worry, but they can be fast moving and pack a punch so don't be complacent either.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Cambridge, MD, up the Choptank is a lovely town, too and a bit less touristy than the others. Just hang a right at the Choptank Light and keep on going till the bridge at Rt. 50. It was Annie Oakley's home for a few years... great, inexpensive municipal yacht basin, a few steps away from some great Victorian architechture and a nice downtown.
Any and all of the places other readers responded with are great destinations as well, just be mindful of your draft if you go throgh Knapps Narrows!
Enjoy! ...and do keep a weather eye out for T-stoms as Mr. Pollard advised.


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

Whatever you do - don't go swimming in Chesapeake. It has some of the dirtiest water I've seen anywhere. Last week I pumped some using my raw water sink pump, while sailing fairly far from shore - and it still stank like toilet. 

Lots of pretty anchorages and good views, though.


----------



## ronbo1 (Feb 17, 2007)

Swimming isn't a good idea when the water temperature rises into the 80's or you've pick a spot downstream of a sewage plant...too many people living on the watersheds of the Chesapeake. North of Baltimore there are some small rivers where the water quality is better and the nettles are fewer due to lower salinity.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Here are some facts about swimming in the western shore area near Annapolis and Baltimore:

Anne Arundel County Department of Health - Anne Arundel County Water Quality Results


----------



## SailinJay (Dec 6, 2002)

T37--

Nothing better than hard data over uniformed opinion.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Mitch...duh...Patapsco of course...but the Patuxent ain't bad either! 
USCG...company this weekend...limited access!! 

Happy Fathers Day All!


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Melrna said:


> Ok big question. I am charting a boat next month to sail one of the top ten places in the world the Chesapeake Bay out of Annapolis for 4 days. Now the question is where do I go to anchor, swim, sight-see(maybe), islands to visit and anything else someone might suggest.
> Melissa
> S/V Freedom


Melissa,

The bay is pretty much broken up into three sections, upper, middle, and lower Chesapeake, Annapolis being in the middle to upper bay region. You don't mention what your chartering so you may be able to go further. It will really depend on how much actual sailing you want to do and the wind can be variable?

Because you mention sightseeing and with only four days I would suggest this:

*Day One: Annapolis to St. Michaels* 
(via Eastern Bay) 
Drop the hook in front of the Inn at Perry Cabins and dingy (dingy dock near the crab claw restaurant) into town for crabs at the Crab Claw or Micheal Rorks Town Dock Restaurant for something a bit more elegant. Definitely visit the maritime museum, especially if you have kids, allow about two-three hours. Theres a ferry from St. Michaels to Oxford if want to check it out as well, a quaint town with a couple good restaurants and lot o shops.

*Day Two: St. Michaels to Rockhall/Swan Creek *
(via Kent Narrows/Chester River) Drop hook in Swan Creek and just enjoy the beauty of it and go for a swim.

*Day Three: Rockhall to Baltimore* 
Rent a slip form the harbor master (channel 68) I think its a $1 per foot plus $4 for electric. I would try to get a slip near the Clipper City. The Maryland Science Center is there with a cool planetarium. The National Aquarium (cant miss it) is fun but pricey (around $28 per) The dolphin show is short but entertaining. An Orioles game at Camden Yards would give you a good taste of Baltimore. Skip the restaurants with big neon lights and find the hole in the wall pub (Fells Point) for dinner/drinks. On you way into the harbor via the Patapsco, just past the Key Bridge, look for the red, white, and blue marker to the north of the bridge, this marks the site where Francis Scott Key wrote the Star Spangled Banner.

*Day Four: Baltimore to Annapolis*

If your a Ice cream/gelato lover, next to Phillips Restaurant downtown Annapolis is a Italian Gelateria...you gota try the Hazelnut! If you love sushi, go to Joss Sushi Bar. If you happen to be there on a Wednesday, catch the Wednesday night races. You might try to get a tour of the Navel Academy.

Good luck...watch out for crab pots and frieghters...and thunder storms.


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks guys. You are the best. I knew I could count on all of you for some good advise. I am chartering a Catalina 36 for 6 women.. Women's week out on the water. No guys, boyfriends or husbands allowed! If anyones see us, we will be flying the delicates on the haylard.. argggg! Stop and say HI! Boat's name is Ad Astra. Truely I appreciate all the good spots you all wrote!
Melissa


----------



## wlcoxe (Jan 26, 2001)

If you see the USS Constitution in Baltimore, you are way off course, because she lies in Boston. The USS Constellation lies in Baltimore. Both are worthwhile
Bill Coxe, O40 Kukulcán, New London, CT


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

Melrna said:


> Thanks guys. You are the best. I knew I could count on all of you for some good advise. I am chartering a Catalina 36 for 6 women.. Women's week out on the water. No guys, boyfriends or husbands allowed! If anyones see us, we will be flying the delicates on the haylard.. argggg! Stop and say HI! Boat's name is Ad Astra. Truely I appreciate all the good spots you all wrote!
> Melissa


Melissa -- Wow. That's a boat load of women for a 36 footer. Hope you're all good friends! You should have a blast, so go for it. The bay is a great place to cruise and all the places mentioned are great destinations. But perhaps you should have the Coast Guard send out a special notice to mariners warning others of your pirate ship of females?

Fair winds!


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

wlcoxe said:


> If you see the USS Constitution in Baltimore, you are way off course, because she lies in Boston. The USS Constellation lies in Baltimore. Both are worthwhile
> Bill Coxe, O40 Kukulcán, New London, CT


Bill -- Good catch. I blew right by that one when Cam moved Baltimore south to the Patuxent. So it's all Cam's fault.

They turn the Constellation around twice a year to even out the effects of sun and weather on the boat, and last year I tried to make it up there to watch. They did it earlier in the day than scheduled so I missed it. But it made a good excuse to miss work that day. I keep my boat on a creek near the mouth of the Patapsco.


----------



## foxglove (Dec 27, 2002)

*Do some crabbing*

Don't forget to pick up some chicken necks or backs along with a net and some line. We cook ours on board.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Oh...don't bother with Baltimore...none of the stuff I thought was there actually is there. Better go up the Potomac to Norfolk instead! (G)


----------



## TomMcGuire (Mar 22, 2002)

*Avoiding the nettles*

If you're on the Chesapeake in July, as everyone has said, you'll see lots of jellyfish. One way to avoid the worst of them and still enjoy a swim at anchor it to stay on the upwind side of the anchorage.

Jellyfish go where the wind and tide take them-- we've always had pretty good luck avoiding them by staying upwind. That's especially true when the wind has been blowing fairly consistently from one direction for a day or two-- which does happen in the summer. Doesn't hurt to pick a more open spot where there's room for the wind effect to really make a difference.

On a second note-- I'd be careful not to get overscheduled. You've got four days. I'd shoot for two days planned and one open day in the schedule so you've got room to adjust for weather and wind or just to mess around.

Don't kill yourselves to keep some arbitrary timetable.


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

Cam...

Norfolk's not up the Potomac. When you pass through the Wilson Bridge in Alexandria, you pass through the Looking Glass into Wonderland. Where nothing is as it seems. Where even the savvy are humbled. Where you can easily lose your way, and your soul.

Bill


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Bill ...LOL.... see...I am truly lost!!


----------



## messenger (Oct 21, 2006)

btrayfors said:


> Cam...
> 
> Norfolk's not up the Potomac. When you pass through the Wilson Bridge in Alexandria, you pass through the Looking Glass into Wonderland. Where nothing is as it seems. Where even the savvy are humbled. Where you can easily lose your way, and your soul.
> 
> Bill


I.E. you are now *inside the beltway.*


----------

